# Few things I'm not happy with '14 Eco



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Why didn't you take your car back to the dealership for the wiper blades? They would have been under warranty? Also, knowing that the dealer was putting the front plate holder on why did you even purchase your car there?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Why didn't you take your car back to the dealership for the wiper blades? They would have been under warranty? Also, knowing that the dealer was putting the front plate holder on why did you even purchase your car there?


I was under the assumption they already came front plate mounted for whatever state they originated the build. My local dealer has a butt ton of Ohio front plate Cruze that has to be used for trades to other dealerships or states. I see those Diesels being sent off since they are litterally hiding in the back row not marked at all. Original poster what does your window sticker state for the dealership the car was suppose to go to? Similar to what obermd stated, I would have refused the car till they filled the holes in just like I had them remove dealership ads from the car and detail the spot it was on. 

As for weather alerts do you have navi upgrade?

Wipers I never liked and swapped them out in the 1st 100 miles. Do they still have the wing/deflector on the drivers side blade for 2014?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My 14 Diesel has the wing on the drivers blade. I've got new beam-style wipers in the trunk waiting to be installed, because I'm tired of the ice seizing up all the joints on the OEM wiper and preventing proper windshield contact.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Im also sick of these **** weather alerts! 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I put new wipers on mine a month or two in. The stock ones were junk. 

It kinda pained me to drill holes in my front bumper, but I bought the car in NC and VA is a 2 plate state. 

I take it the weather alerts are part of the MyLink system?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

I have turned off the weather alerts. ....... and they come back!!!
Im sick of them too.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The front plate bracket is not installed and is in the trunk.....it either can be ordered with the car in rear plate only states but is automatically added to cars destined for front plate states.
To the OP, either your selling dealer ordered and installed the front bracket themselves or the car was transferred from a front plate state.
Most dealers in front plate states install the bracket during the PDI process.
If you have the window sticker you can read the information across the bottom to determine what dealer the car was originally delivered to.

Although you indicate you no longer wish to do business with the selling dealer, you should've (in retrospect) made front bumper cover repair and refinish part of the sale agreement.......front plate bracket installations always mess up the cover.

A good body shop uses a step drill to cut the deformed edges of the holes back to level and then can install plastic push in plugs......looks OK on a dark color such as yours.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Sound like the dealer got the car out of state. NJ and NY for example are two neighboring states that require 2 plates. Like others have said, I would have refused the car.


----------



## NannerHammock (Nov 17, 2013)

Window sticker says car was delivered to PA. I'll take a step drill and fix the holes in the bumper. It's just annoying. No sense in them putting the same crappy wipers back on the car so I'll just spend the money and get some beam types.

Also, no Navi, just MyLink. It's pretty obnoxious, and it sucks that the radio can't save that change.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine doesn't give weather alerts...

Not that we really have much weather here


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Are you talking about weather alerts from the SiriusXm weather thingy?


----------



## NannerHammock (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know if it's SiriusXM or through MyLink. I think it's MyLink. Pops up at the very bottom of the display and says View or Dismiss I think.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> I put new wipers on mine a month or two in. The stock ones were junk.


Same here, the bosch icons I replaced them with are far superior.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought my ECO from a PA dealer and the dealer installed the front plate holder for me as I am registered in NY.


----------



## kweevuss (Sep 2, 2013)

I understand that those holes can be annoying. I made it 100% clear to the dealer I didn't want a front license plate or I wasn't taking delivery. I do live in PA where it isn't required to have the front but when I was checking places in OH that's not a far drive from me they said they don't even drill holes until they are sure the person is a OH resident. So I would have complained to your dealer. Hopefully live and learn.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

NannerHammock said:


> I don't know if it's SiriusXM or through MyLink. I think it's MyLink. Pops up at the very bottom of the display and says View or Dismiss I think.


The weather comes through SiriusXM. If you don't keep the subscription after the 3 month trial period, it should go away.

One of my primary complaints with my '14 is also the MyLink system. It doesn't play as nice with phones as the basic system, or so it seems to me. Probably the most annoying thing to me is that you can't activate voice command unless the radio is on, yet Bluetooth works just fine without the radio on. Seriously? Why is that?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I put new wipers on mine a month or two in. The stock ones were junk.
> 
> It kinda pained me to drill holes in my front bumper, but I bought the car in NC and VA is a 2 plate state.
> 
> ...


Yeah I hated the front plate when I was in FairFux'd County but took it off when I moved back here and kept the plates. VA registration with Ohio address on it. pulled over and never got hassled about it.

Not sure of the weather besides possible Ice when I start the car or leave the heated garage. I have XM traffic but never got popups from it.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> My 14 Diesel has the wing on the drivers blade.


...as does my 14 Eco. Anyone know what it's there for?

Regarding the weather alerts, yeah it's a SiriusXM thing, and therefore I'm guessing however it determines the car's location is based on their satellites, not GPS... and pretty crude. However every time I get a weather alert for a county in another part of the state, I'll open up the details and sure enough there's my county listed in the alert.


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

jandree22 said:


> ...as does my 14 Eco. Anyone know what it's there for?


I believe it is to help keep it pressed against the glass at highway speeds and keep it from chattering. That said the stock ones, at least in 2011 were crap. I was actually quite disappointed in them, my previous '08 Saturn Aura which shared blades with the Malibu had excellent wipers and they were very cheap at the dealer. I've had the Bosch Icons installed for a couple years now and they do the job fine, they're certainly durable.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had no chatter and only minimal streaking from the wiper blades in my 2012 ECO MT. The wing on the driver's blade is to couinteract the blade lift that occurs at high speed. It works.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

indigo said:


> I've had the Bosch Icons installed for a couple years now and they do the job fine, they're certainly durable.


I second that... I installed them on my other car 7-8 years ago and they're still doing their job well.



obermd said:


> I've had no chatter and only minimal streaking from the wiper blades in my 2012 ECO MT.




Maybe '12 Eco wipers are a good vintage... I've had decent luck with mine as well.  No complaints.

I just installed a set of ANCO 30-Series winter blades; they've got a rubber cover that keeps water out of the joints and the rubber blade is a compound that works well in cold weather. They also have wicked-awesome red caps on the ends for that winter tuner look:

Winter Blade a Specialty Blade by Anco


----------

